# Beans on a budget



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

I have recently been made redundant and until I can find a new job I am having to cancel all my subscriptions including Rave Coffee, Netflix, Amazon prime, Spotify etc, Is it possible to purchase freshly roasted beans with a tight budget? Where I live we don't have a Waitrose or anything similar so would be stuck with Lidl or Morrisons and my Rancilio hates supermarket beans!


----------



## Densven (Sep 10, 2013)

I think those two would have the slimmest selection. There was an article in Caffeine about this. Waitrose has Union, Grumpy Mule and Roastworks. Sainsburys has Modern Standard and Taylor's. Tesco has Grumpy Mule. ASDA and Morrisons has Taylor's. Check for roasted on dates and prices range from £4.50 to £5.50 for 227 to 250g bags.

I roast coffee and Sell it locally in Sevenoaks. We have just started posting it though. So if you are interested we can do a 250g bag for £4.50. Give me a shout if you want to find out more. All the best with the job and coffee hunt.

Cheers Denver


----------



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Denver, that sounds like a great price can you send me more info? cheers!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Redber have a reputation for never being beaten on price. Some retailers also charge less effectively when you buy more to encourage the sale of larger packs. I have had beans last for over 1 month.

Some Lidl's stock an espresso bean that isn't too bad and very cheap. In fact I'd say that's the best supermarket bean I have tasted. Asda's own probably the worst.








I'm currently have a mug of Starbucks Papua New Guinea in front of me. It appeared and am using it to get a new grinder set. Much to my surprise taste isn't too bad but price not that different to fresh.

I think Lavazza beans can be bought. The preground Rosa in an espresso machine doesn't work as well as it can using other methods. Maybe the Espresso beans, ok in preground. Beans £15 a kg off Amazon and maybe the best place to buy them as unlikely to be old. Some supermarkets may stock smaller packs to try.

It's usually possible to visit and buy beans off roasters - saves on postage if you have one reasonably nearby.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Te-Sox said:


> I have recently been made redundant and until I can find a new job I am having to cancel all my subscriptions including Rave Coffee, Netflix, Amazon prime, Spotify etc, Is it possible to purchase freshly roasted beans with a tight budget? Where I live we don't have a Waitrose or anything similar so would be stuck with Lidl or Morrisons and my Rancilio hates supermarket beans!


Try the Coffee Compass Mystery #9. While I haven't tasted this one, the #8 was good & it's just about the best value you'll find outside promotions for signing up etc.


----------



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for this will have a look about.


----------



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks John will do some investigating at least I have somewhere to start now!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Plus quite a few times people don't like their beans, and as long as you cover postage you could get a bargain.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id rather limit my consumption and keep the quality i like, sorry to hear about your job, fingers crossed you get something better very soon .


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I find that supermarket beans have what I call a supermarket taste. It's pretty distinctive, even that Starbucks bean I mentioned has it but plenty of something else that masks it and makes it blend in. Some don't seem to have any other taste once they are run through an espresso machine.

John

-


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Id rather limit my consumption and keep the quality i like, sorry to hear about your job, fingers crossed you get something better very soon .


I did that when I was short of money and realised just how much I depend on caffeine

Django offer a subscription that's £6.50 a time inc p&p. I'd say the cheapest around thats also high quality.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

hitmananders said:


> I did that when I was short of money and realised just how much I depend on caffeine ?
> 
> Django offer a subscription that's £6.50 a time inc p&p. I'd say the cheapest around thats also high quality.


Interesting source they give tasting scores. All should really. Only 2 coffees though and not much choice of roast.

I've bought lots of redber. For the same bean reckon on £18.40 for 1kg including postage, less for some. With one exception roasts have always been good. Taste also matched the description. They did offer a rather dark oily monsooned malabar, that was a bit uneven but produced a great drink. For some reason they have provided me with a lighter version a couple of time so don't get them from there any more. It tastes more like a medium roast and oils up over a week and never gets to the taste I want. The slow oiling also causes workflow problems. MM does anyway but it was much worse.

Another one where 4 bags gets free postage but dearer

https://www.monsoonestatescoffee.co.uk/coffee-shop/

These days I choose 2nd class postage as the beans need resting anyway. It usually just adds 1 day to delivery.

As I was going on holiday and as the recent hot weather upset my beans I tried splitting them and putting some in the fridge. I use vented bean cans. When I opened a can and looked at the beans I thought they were ruined. No gloss. It returned if I just put the can to one side for 2 days without opening it. IMHO it wouldn't be a good idea to spoon them out and use them cold. They'll take up moisture from the air. Some use a freezer but seal and probably bring them out for several days before trying to use them. Not tried it as I suspect it might change the taste.








Next time I want to condition a grinder I'll probably buy a kg of Lavazza beans just to see what they taste like or a smaller pack if I want to just set up a grinder the first time I use it.

John

-


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ajohn ^^^^ speaks only from his experience. Don't keep beans in your fridge.

What about buying a Kg, rest for 5-10 days then portion up and freeze. No need for anything expensive, ziplock bags, suck the air out as best you can, and seal and freeze. You'd get free postage for a bigger quantity and as long as you know it's a bean you are likely to enjoy then there's nothing to loose.

Before my first proper machine I was cash-strapped and understood that feeling of blowing twenty quid for beans and feeling guilty but at least by buying a bigger quantity you'd make a saving. One way of balancing the cost would be to sell something on eBay! Even if it's only a tenner it covers your coffee for a week or two!


----------



## Goram (Jan 6, 2017)

James Gourmet is also very competitively priced and honestly some of the best coffee I've had has been from there and I've never had a bad bean. Might be worth a look


----------



## Te-Sox (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all the replies and advice it has all been really useful!


----------



## bear102 (Jun 2, 2017)

I was in TKMaxx yesterday and they had a surprisingly large amount of decent coffee in there, if you're really stuck it may be worth having a look. Obviously not quite the same as getting it fresh from the roasters but certainly better stuff that the generic supermarket beans.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> *ajohn ^^^^ speaks only from his experience. Don't keep beans in your fridge. *
> 
> What about buying a Kg, rest for 5-10 days then portion up and freeze. No need for anything expensive, ziplock bags, suck the air out as best you can, and seal and freeze. You'd get free postage for a bigger quantity and as long as you know it's a bean you are likely to enjoy then there's nothing to loose.
> 
> Before my first proper machine I was cash-strapped and understood that feeling of blowing twenty quid for beans and feeling guilty but at least by buying a bigger quantity you'd make a saving. One way of balancing the cost would be to sell something on eBay! Even if it's only a tenner it covers your coffee for a week or two!


True I do tend to but rather than make the statement don't do this explain why.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bear102 said:


> I was in TKMaxx yesterday and they had a surprisingly large amount of decent coffee in there, if you're really stuck it may be worth having a look. Obviously not quite the same as getting it fresh from the roasters but certainly better stuff that the generic supermarket beans.


What made you think it was decent ? the packaging?

"fair trade" "arabica"

I think the OP asked for freshly roasted so would be interested to see if they had any date on them .

Im gonna have get me a bag from Tkmax


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

For me, use a local roaster & pick up to avoid delivery costs. I try & buy quality beans cheaply as my budget is tight too.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ajohn said:


> True I do tend to but rather than make the statement don't do this explain why.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Why?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Whilst you're deciding Te-sox, grab some free beans! Just pay postage:

https://coffeelink.com/pages/free-coffee


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Try the Coffee Compass Mystery #9. While I haven't tasted this one, the #8 was good & it's just about the best value you'll find outside promotions for signing up etc.


I have to agree - this must be the cheapest way to buy quality coffee. The Coffee Compass prices are very competitive, even if you don't go for the mystery bean. My last order totalling 2kg, for example, worked out at around £4.75 per 250g including postage, and that was just a regular order (no deals or special offers, other than using the discount code).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure if anyone mentioned Foundry and their sign up for newsletter offer - you will get 25pc off your first order. Too good to miss!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

When I'm really skint I buy from Garraways in Bolton who are local to me, in fact before I moved house three years ago I could walk to their offices / roastery. I don't think you'll find anywhere approaching their quality as cheaply, but bear in mind that at around £10 per kilo for freshly roasted beans they ar just going to be better and cheaper than the supermarkets. Actually really good with milk and as espresso ( especially Serrano ) but as a black v60 it's limitations will show through.

I've ordered a lot from them, mostly with no problem, although if I'm honest there have been 2 occasions I needed to complain about the freshness. Once was with a bag they said had the wrong roast date printed on it. Fair enough, that's happened before with James Gourmet and I've no reason to suspect they were lying. The other time I rang to complain instead of just going back and spoke to some absolute muppet at their parent company's head quarters in Scotand who insisted that they were fresh for 12 months from roast and refused to acknowledge that they weren't fresh as they had months left before going stale. He was quite rude and arrogant and not trained up in coffee, as Garraways themselves state all over their website how important freshness is. It put me off ordering from them for ages but I suppose every workplace, very much like every village, has it's idiot.


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Rave's Ethiopia Magarissa #2 (2017 Harvest)

Soooo nice and its on special at the moment!


----------



## hitmananders (Aug 16, 2018)

I had a look again at Djangos subscription, for a kg of beans it's £19.50 a time. That's including delivery too.

You could always go halves with someone?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Wogan coffee in Bristol around £17.00 kg delivered


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

I'd also recommend coffee compass and their mystery bean. £13.50/kg, there's also a 10% discount code available from another thread on this subforum to make it more bargainous.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Don't have any extra advice here but sorry to hear about the job and i hope you'll be back on your feet again soon!


----------



## JustinBedford (Oct 5, 2018)

Jez H said:


> Whilst you're deciding Te-sox, grab some free beans! Just pay postage:
> 
> https://coffeelink.com/pages/free-coffee


Thanks @Jez H for the link have ordered some to try


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Shouldn't of bothered, quite a few other links around, django is ok


----------



## MAXlMUS (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys...


----------

